# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Të sjellësh fëmijë në jetë është një akt egoizmi?

## iktuus

_Te gjithe e dim shume mire  se ka femij qe vuajn urin  ka te tjere  qe po jetojn agonin e vdekjes.Dijm gjtihashtu  sepse  keta femij qe jane ne jete nuk e meritojn  nje gje te tille.
Pse te bjejm te tjere ne jete  ku fare mire  mund te permisojm  kushtet e ketyre qe kemi.
_ [/I]

----------


## gloreta

Iktus, keto jane gjera personale, te besh ose jo femije. Nuk ka te beje fare me boten qe na rrethon,  :shkelje syri: 

Per te permiersuar kushtet e femijeve qe vuajne, ose te atyre qe kemi(ketu nuk e di per cfare e ke fjalen, per femijet qe sapo jane lindur, apo per te tjeret qe jetojne ne kushte te renda varferie?) Nese e ke fjalen per te varferit, nevojiten MONEY MONEY.
Per ata qe jetojne ne familje, secili ben zgjidhjet e veta!

----------


## PINK

> _Te gjithe e dim shume mire  se ka femij qe vuajn urin  ka te tjere  qe po jetojn agonin e vdekjes.Dijm gjtihashtu  sepse  keta femij qe jane ne jete nuk e meritojn  nje gje te tille.
> Pse te bjejm te tjere ne jete  ku fare mire  mund te permisojm  kushtet e ketyre qe kemi.
> _ [/I]


Me impresionon shume kjo zgjuarsia jote and your point of view, si i shikon gjerat. Egoizem pyet ti? Po kush jane egoistat atehere, ato qe bejne femije apo ato qe nuk bejne femij?  E per ke femij behet fjala? Per femijet e gjithe botes? Me siguri po. Ke folur si miss Universi Iktus. 


p.s. teme/idera nonsense. bah, lol

----------


## iktuus

Pink!
Nese te impresionon zgjuarsia ime apo jo kjo nuk i intereson askujt pervec teje ( e di qe ti je me e zgjuar se une) Prandaj  shpejt e shpejt perfito  nga ky impresionim  se mos ndryshon mendjen. Ka mundesi edhe ti je virgjeresha qe ke pjellur.
Tema eshte ne kuptim filozofik dhe jo ne kuptim te mirfillt...

----------


## PINK

> Pink!
> Nese te impresionon zgjuarsia ime apo jo kjo nuk i intereson askujt pervec teje ( e di qe ti je me e zgjuar se une) Prandaj  shpejt e shpejt perfito  nga ky impresionim  se mos ndryshon mendjen. Ka mundesi edhe ti je virgjeresha qe ke pjellur.
> Tema eshte ne kuptim filozofik dhe jo ne kuptim te mirfillt...


Ok, jepi drejtim kuptimit filozofik, cfare ka dashur te shpreh'autori' ketu, filozofikisht? lol

----------


## iktuus

> Ok, jepi drejtim kuptimit filozofik, cfare ka dashur te shpreh'autori' ketu, filozofikisht? lol


Autori ketu nuk shpreh thjesht pyet???????????????
Eshte apo nuk eshte e vertet? le te zgjedhi postuesi  se cfare ka deshir te shprehi. Nese i behet replik autourit  autori ka si arm kryesore fjalet  dhe me fjale pret leht e leht  ata/ato  qe ne aparenc bejn te zgjuarin  ose non capiscono  un cazzo

----------


## halla mine

> ne aparenc bejn te zgjuarin ne realitet non capiscono un cazzo


thene sakt drejt mire.. une jam AI. Flm per definicionin, e meritoj..

----------


## PINK

> Autori ketu nuk shpreh thjesht pyet???????????????
> Eshte apo nuk eshte e vertet? le te zgjedhi postuesi  se cfare ka deshir te shprehi. Nese i behet replik autourit  autori ka si arm kryesore fjalet  dhe me fjale pret leht e leht  ata/ato  qe ne aparenc bejn te zgjuarin  ose non capiscono  un cazzo


Mire filozof, fluturon gomari ? 
une them, ecen avash avash. lol

----------


## Albo

Te sjellesh femije ne jete, nuk eshte aspak nje akt egoizmi, perkundrazi, eshte e kunderta. Te sjellesh femije ne jete eshte nje akt dashurie-dhenie. Qe nga momenti qe vijme ne kete jete, e deri ne momentin qe behemi te rritur e ne moshe madhore, jemi rrethuar nga dashuria prinderore, familjare, shoqerore. Ne kemi qene ata qe vetem kemi marre dashuri nga te tjeret, e asnjehere nuk kemi provuar qe te japim dashuri.

Qe nga momenti qe behesh prind per here te pare, e kupton qe femija eshte nje dhurate hyjnore, e cila te ben qe shpirti yt te provoje nje gezim qe eshte i vecante e nuk e ke provuar ndonjehere me pare. Ky gezim buron nga fakti, qe ajo foshnja eshte mishi i mishit tend, gjaku i gjakut tend, dhe mbi te gjitha, qe te rritet, do te kete nevoje per dashurine tende te vazhdueshme e te pakushtezuar. Pra qe nga ai moment, te gjithe ata dashuri qe kemi akumuluar nga vitet tona te jetes, e derdhim mbi ate femije. Dhe nuk ka kenaqesi me te madhe se sa te japesh dashuri.

Njerezit egoiste jane ata qe mendojne se bota rrotullohet rreth tyre. Njerezit jo-egoiste dhe te perulur, jane ata qe sakrifikojne nga jeta e tyre per te miren e femijeve te tyre, per te miren e familjes e shoqerise ne te cilen jetojme.

Ka plot njerez ne kohen qe jetojme, qe zgjedhin qe te mos lindin femije, edhe pse nuk u mungon asgje per te lindur femije. Arsyet jane te shumta, por rrenja e problemit eshte nje: jane egoiste pasi jane mesuar gjithe jeten e tyre qe te marrin dashuri nga te tjeret, dhe asnjehere te mos ndajne dashurine e tyre me te tjeret. Keta jane njerez egoiste qe nuk shikojne me larg se hunda e tyre.

Nje shpirt i kapur nga dashuria hyjnore rritet po aq shume sa rriten edhe femijet tane.
Nje shpirt i kapur nga dashuria e vetes venitet me cdo dite te jetes qe kalon.

Albo

----------


## EXODUS

iktuus,

_egzakt_!

p.s nje papagall, dy papagalle...

----------


## Blis

Te quash akt egoizmi sjelljen e femijeve ne jete,eshte ideja me egoiste qe mund te ekzistoje.Ti ke te drejte qe ngreh nje problem per mireqenien e femijeve por jo ta titullosh ne kete menyre apo argumentosh keshtu. Para se te shkruash me tutje,bej kete pyetje vetes.A jane prinderit e mi egoiste ,qe zgjodhen jeten per mua?! 
Besoj se jeta e tyre ka pasur perpjeta dhe tatepjeta por ata s'hoqen dore,zgjodhen te vazhdojne me tutje,zgjodhen te te jepnin ty jete.
Femijet jane gjeja me e bukur qe mund te ndhodhe ne jeten e njeriu per faktin se ne cdo kohe mund te kethesh koken mbrapa edhe te mendosh,se ke bere dicka te vlefshme.Ke zgjedhur vazhdimesine e jetes.

P.s Albo,me pelqeu shkrimi yt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

e vetmja filozofi qe mund te sjelli tema mendoj eshte qe askush sduhet te kete femije nese nuk arrin tju krijoje kushte optimale jetese , ndryshe vuajne te dyja palet ... ktu pastaj ka te beje niveli kulturor dhe zgjedhja personale e cdokujt qe nuk mund tjua cenosh dote ...

----------


## loneeagle

nje prind sakrifikon shume per femijen e vet edhe kjo eshte krejt e kunderta e egoizmit.

----------


## iktuus

> Te sjellesh femije ne jete, nuk eshte aspak nje akt egoizmi, perkundrazi, eshte e kunderta. Te sjellesh femije ne jete eshte nje akt dashurie-dhenie. Qe nga momenti qe vijme ne kete jete, e deri ne momentin qe behemi te rritur e ne moshe madhore, jemi rrethuar nga dashuria prinderore, familjare, shoqerore. Ne kemi qene ata qe vetem kemi marre dashuri nga te tjeret, e asnjehere nuk kemi provuar qe te japim dashuri.
> 
> Qe nga momenti qe behesh prind per here te pare, e kupton qe femija eshte nje dhurate hyjnore, e cila te ben qe shpirti yt te provoje nje gezim qe eshte i vecante e nuk e ke provuar ndonjehere me pare. Ky gezim buron nga fakti, qe ajo foshnja eshte mishi i mishit tend, gjaku i gjakut tend, dhe mbi te gjitha, qe te rritet, do te kete nevoje per dashurine tende te vazhdueshme e te pakushtezuar. Pra qe nga ai moment, te gjithe ata dashuri qe kemi akumuluar nga vitet tona te jetes, e derdhim mbi ate femije. Dhe nuk ka kenaqesi me te madhe se sa te japesh dashuri.
> 
> Njerezit egoiste jane ata qe mendojne se bota rrotullohet rreth tyre. Njerezit jo-egoiste dhe te perulur, jane ata qe sakrifikojne nga jeta e tyre per te miren e femijeve te tyre, per te miren e familjes e shoqerise ne te cilen jetojme.
> 
> Ka plot njerez ne kohen qe jetojme, qe zgjedhin qe te mos lindin femije, edhe pse nuk u mungon asgje per te lindur femije. Arsyet jane te shumta, por rrenja e problemit eshte nje: jane egoiste pasi jane mesuar gjithe jeten e tyre qe te marrin dashuri nga te tjeret, dhe asnjehere te mos ndajne dashurine e tyre me te tjeret. Keta jane njerez egoiste qe nuk shikojne me larg se hunda e tyre.
> 
> Nje shpirt i kapur nga dashuria hyjnore rritet po aq shume sa rriten edhe femijet tane.
> ...


_Ka plot familje qe edhe me femij te adoptuar ndjejn po te njejta emocione. Te besh femij eshte nje zgjedhje po aq hyjnore sa ta adoptosh ate. Por ti do gjakun e gjakut tend.
Perpara shoqeris dhe komunitetit si te adoptosh  dhe si te besh nje femij eshte e njejte. 
Perpara vetes nese ke mundesi te besh nje femij nuk eshte njesoj sikur ta adoptosh. Egoizimi qe shfaqet ne teme  nuk eshte ai qe duket, nuk po flas per deshiren per te pasur femij por deshiren per te pasur femij nga vetvetja.
Ateher i bie se mesazhet sensibilizuese per te miturit qe vdesin pa arsye  jane propagand interesash. _

----------


## Izadora

> Ka plot familje qe edhe me femij te adoptuar ndjejn po te njejta emocione.


Nga ana emocionale ( marrim femren se ajo e lind , ajo e mban 9 muaj ne bark ) nje femer nuk mund te ndihet njesoi . 
I rrit njesoi , i jep dashuri njesoi , por emocionet nuk jane njesoi .

Egoizem eshte per ata cifte qe nuk bejn dot femije dhe preferojne me mire pa femije se me nje te adoptuar, ata cifte  qe shohin karrieren dhe akoma me keq egoizem dhe barbarizem jane ata cifte qe i braktisin femijet ose bejn shume duke e ditur anen e tyre financiare te dobet .


Eshte dicka humane te adoptosh femije , por eshte njerzore dhe jane ligje te natyres te kesh femijen tend  dhe te zgjedhes gjakun tend :-)

----------


## xfiles

futja kot i thone kesaj pune,

dmth une te mos dhe te rris femijet e mi ashtu si e kerkon ligji i natyres por te adoptoj ndonje jevg nga ata qe bejne nja 20 cope dhe nuk kane me çfare ti rrisin.

e di çfare,
te jetosh eshte egoizem se me kete buken qe po hame ne do mund te ushqenim femije te uritur. 
ftoj me pak egoistin te vrasi veten.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> _Te gjithe e dim shume mire  se ka femij qe vuajn urin  ka te tjere  qe po jetojn agonin e vdekjes.Dijm gjtihashtu  sepse  keta femij qe jane ne jete nuk e meritojn  nje gje te tille.
> Pse te bjejm te tjere ne jete  ku fare mire  mund te permisojm  kushtet e ketyre qe kemi.
> _ [/I]


Per kuriozitet, mos je frymezuar nga Oriana qe ka shkruar ate "Leter femijes qe nuk lindi kurre"??

----------


## kleadoni

> _Te gjithe e dim shume mire  se ka femij qe vuajn urin  ka te tjere  qe po jetojn agonin e vdekjes.Dijm gjtihashtu  sepse  keta femij qe jane ne jete nuk e meritojn  nje gje te tille.
> Pse te bjejm te tjere ne jete  ku fare mire  mund te permisojm  kushtet e ketyre qe kemi.
> _ [/I]


Fakti qe ka femije qe vuajne urine, qe jetojne agonine e vdekjes nuk eshte arsye e vlefshme per te quajtur egoizem lindjen e tyre, e mbi te gjitha eshte budallalleku me i madh te thuash qe meqe ka femij qe vuajne atehere mos te bejme me....  :me dylbi: 

Ti thua ti permiresojme kushtet ketyre qe kemi e te mos bejme te tjere... e me vone?? Dmth pas dhjetra viteve qe keto femije tashme me kushte te mira jane rritur, c'a te bejme?? Apo do e leme boten pa femije fare sepse te lindesh eshte egoizem??

Nuk ka aspak kuptim kjo llogjika jote...

----------


## PINK

> _Ka plot familje qe edhe me femij te adoptuar ndjejn po te njejta emocione. Te besh femij eshte nje zgjedhje po aq hyjnore sa ta adoptosh ate. Por ti do gjakun e gjakut tend.
> Perpara shoqeris dhe komunitetit si te adoptosh  dhe si te besh nje femij eshte e njejte. 
> Perpara vetes nese ke mundesi te besh nje femij nuk eshte njesoj sikur ta adoptosh. Egoizimi qe shfaqet ne teme  nuk eshte ai qe duket, nuk po flas per deshiren per te pasur femij por deshiren per te pasur femij nga vetvetja.
> Ateher i bie se mesazhet sensibilizuese per te miturit qe vdesin pa arsye  jane propagand interesash. _


Aaaa ketu paska qene 'filozofia' jote. Mos te bejme tonet, po te marrim, adoptojme keto qe jane njehere neper kembe? LOL

Me shkrive, loool, hajde se po te adoptoj ty , po e filloj me ty.

----------


## TikTak

o iktus te bosh kalamoj osht akt planifikimi jo akt "uppps me iku" apo egoizmi si thu ti daje

se e boni ene njoni kur ishte tape ene i doli kalamoni me difect

----------

